# subject-predicate agreement in number (numeral phrases)



## dePrades

If I haven't misunderstood it, numbers in Russian don't have gender and number (except for one and two) and, therefore, they are always used with non-marked forms... for example, they always go with a neuter verb, as in Мне понравилось 3 Фильма. But... when they refer to people, singular and plural are possible (as in 1a and 1b)... What would be the difference between these sentences?1a) 3 человека знают об этом. 1b) 3 человека знает об этом. And... what happens when they refer to objects (as in 2)? Which one is the right sentence? And why?2a) 3 дома стоит недалеко от... 2b) 3 дома стоят недалеко от... Thanks in advance!


----------



## volkonsky

If I recall correctly, when using a neuter verb you're referring to the subjects as a group instead of three different people.


----------



## Maroseika

Neuter in this case adds a nuance of "depersonalization":

3 человека знает об этом - it's more about the number of those who know.
3 человека знают об этом - it's more about those who know, such as: 

Об этом знает всего 3 человека, и это останется в тайне.
Об этом знают 3 человека: директор, бухгалтер и уборщица.


----------



## whodoo

dePrades said:


> What would be the difference between these sentences?1a) 3 человека знают об этом. 1b) 3 человека знает об этом.



You know I am not a lingvist and really dont know grammar and stuff very good but as a native speaker I don`t see any significant difference between 1a) and 1b).
For me this phrases are equal in meaning.


----------



## dePrades

Thanks volkoniky, Maroseika and whodoo for your answers... They were really helpful... And now... can anyone tell me which is the good sentence with things...  1) 3 книги стоит или 2) 3 книги стоят ...  ? And thanks again for the answers!


----------



## dec-sev

¿Quieres decir "3 книги ст*о*ят" o "3 книги сто*я*т"? 
Bueno:
_Los tres libros cuestan 55 euro. -  3 книги ст*о*ят 55 евро_. Correcto. 
_Los tres libros cuestan 55 euro. -  3 книги ст*о*ит 55 евро_. Nunca lo diría

_Hay tres libros en el estante -  На полке сто*я*т 3 книги_. Correcto.
_Hay tres libros en el estante -  На полке сто*и*т__ 3 книги_. Bueno, quizá sea posible decir así, pero prefiero “стоят”. Pero no es más que mi opinión.


----------



## Maroseika

Hay tres libros en el estante -  На полке [стоит] 3 книги. 
Tres libros estan en el estante -  На полке стоят 3 книги.


----------



## dePrades

Gracias dec-sev i Maroseika... Yo me refería a стоит/стоят de estar, aunque con el significado de costar también se podría aplicar...  Y de vuestros comentarios deduzco que, aunque la forma del verbo singular es posible, es más común la forma en plural... (1a) por lo menos, cuando se refiere a objetos... no a personas...1a) На полке стоят 3 книги. 1b) На полке стоит 3 книги. 2a) Мне понравилось 3 ФильмаY de aquí surge mi tercera pregunta... ¿Por qué con 1 se prefiere la forma plural del verbo y con 2 la singular y neutra? ¿Tiene algo que ver con la inversión del sujeto? ¿O con el tiempo verbal &quot;На полке стояли 3 книги&quot; o &quot;На полке стояло 3 книги&quot;?Como estudiante de ruso se me hace muy difícil poder formular una regla para poder aplicar de manera sistemática... He entendido que con un número y personas pueden usarse tanto la forma singular y la plural... pero, con un número y cosas, a veces se utiliza la forma singular/neutra y otras veces la forma plural... ¿cuándo? Y de nuevo, gracias por sus respuestas y por su paciencia!


----------



## dePrades

Por cierto...  cuando escribo un texto pasa olímpicamente de los saltos de línea que le pongo... ¿cómo lo hacen ustedes?


----------



## Maroseika

Es bastante dificil elegir el número al considerar solo la frase aislada. Pero en el contexto lo es menos dificil:

На полке стояло всего 3 книги.
Вчера на полке стояло 5 книг, а сегодня уже 10.

Pero:
На полке стояли 3 книги: 2 красные и 1 зеленая.
На полке стояли 3 книги и 2 альбома.

Es decir tenemos que distinguir cuando decimos sobre los objetos como un todo único, indivisible, y cuando - como un juego  de los objetos de individualidád (aunque  tácita), objetos separados.


----------



## rushalaim

dePrades said:


> If I haven't misunderstood it, numbers in Russian don't have gender and number (except for one and two) and, therefore, they are always used with non-marked forms... for example, they always go with a neuter verb, as in Мне понравилось 3 Фильма. But... when they refer to people, singular and plural are possible (as in 1a and 1b)... What would be the difference between these sentences?1a) 3 человека знают об этом. 1b) 3 человека знает об этом. And... what happens when they refer to objects (as in 2)? Which one is the right sentence? And why?2a) 3 дома стоит недалеко от... 2b) 3 дома стоят недалеко от... Thanks in advance!


You are almost right, *dePrades. *
*один *(m.g.)-*одна* (f.g.)
*два *(m.g.)*-две* (f.g.)
BUT:
*четверо* (мужчин), [группа из] *восьми* (женщин)...
(I mean though other numbers are in male genger they are changing they form (case) instead of "четыре, пять...").
For ex.: пять-пяти-пятью-о пяти...пятеро...


----------



## rushalaim

dePrades said:


> Thanks volkoniky, Maroseika and whodoo for your answers... They were really helpful... And now... can anyone tell me which is the good sentence with things... 1) 3 книги стоит или 2) 3 книги стоят ... ? And thanks again for the answers!


"1) 3 книги стоит" - this is blunder! because correctly: три книги сто*Я*т (plural " they stand")

If you mean "3 books cost" then say: "три книги ст*О*ят".


----------



## Maroseika

rushalaim said:


> "1) 3 книги стоит" - this is blunder! because correctly: три книги сто*Я*т (plural " they stand")


It would be very interesting and useful for all of us to know why exactly is it a blunder.


----------



## rushalaim

Maroseika said:


> It would be very interesting and useful for all of us to know why exactly is it a blunder.


*Maroseika*! Are you serious? 
It is obvious! 
I. If "three books stand" then: "3 книги сто*Я*т" (plural) 
II. If "three books cost" then: "3 книги ст*О*ят" (plural)


----------



## dec-sev

dePrades said:


> Gracias dec-sev i Maroseika... Yo me refería a стоит/стоят de estar, aunque con el significado de costar también se podría aplicar...  Y de vuestros comentarios deduzco que, aunque la forma del verbo singular es posible, es más común la forma en plural...


Estaba a punto de decir "usa el plural y siempre acertarás, pero en el exemplo 
_ Вчера на полке стояло 5 книг, а сегодня уже 10._
стояло me suena mejor. 
Otro ejemplo:
_Вчера на собрание пришли 30 человек, а сегодня -- 50._
No sé por qué, pero en este caso con le verbo en el plural me parece mejor, aunque _пришло 30 человек_ no es nada mal. 


dePrades said:


> (1a) por lo menos, cuando se refiere a objetos... no a personas...1a) На полке стоят 3 книги. 1b) На полке стоит 3 книги. 2a) Мне понравилось 3 ФильмаY de aquí surge mi tercera pregunta... ¿Por qué con 1 se prefiere la forma plural del verbo y con 2 la singular y neutra?


_- Я был на фестивале и посмотрел несколько фильмов.
- Ну и как? Какие-нибудь понравились?
- Да, понравились 3 фильма. 

- Я был на фестивале и посмотрел несколько фильмов.
- Ну и что-нибудь понравилось?
- Да, понравилось 2 фильма. 

- Я был на фестивале и посмотрел несколько фильмов.
- Ну и что-нибудь понравилось?
- Да, 3 фильма понравились._

Es como _yo_ diría, pero creo que hay otras variantes.



dePrades said:


> ¿Tiene algo que ver con la inversión del sujeto?


No sé, no sé, talvez. Mira:
_ Вчера на полке стояло 5 книг, а сегодня уже 10
_Pero
_Вчера__ 5 книг __стояли/стояло __на полке, а сегодня уже 10
_Bueno, yo por mi parte diría _стояли_. 



dePrades said:


> Como estudiante de ruso se me hace muy difícil poder formular una regla para poder aplicar de manera sistemática...


No creo que hay alguna regla. Si existiera, Maroseyka la sabría  Lo digo sin ninguna ironía que el hombre sabe mucho de gramática rusa. Te recomendaría leer una vez más y tratar de enteder lo que él escribió dando el ejemplo con el director y la mujer de limpieza. Quizá hay algo parecido a la diferencia ente "a group of fans are cheering the team" vs. "a group of fans is cheering the team" donde a través del "are" se subraya la individualidad de cada hincha, y con el "is" se trata del grupo. 


Maroseika said:


> Es decir tenemos que distinguir cuando decimos sobre los objetos como un todo único, indivisible, y cuando - como un juego de los objetos de individualidád (aunque tácita), objetos separados.


Sí, podemos el "método" como "herramienta" pero creo que a uno le cuesta trabajo diferenciar entre unos 3 libros como algo indivisible y 3 libros separados 
¿Qué piensas sobre lo de la inversión?
Otra cosa:


Maroseika said:


> Hay tres libros en el estante - Наполке [стоит] 3 книги.
> Tres libros estan en el estante - Наполкестоят 3 книги.


No creo que lo del  стоят vs. стоит tenga algo que ver con el "hay tres libros" vs. "tres libros están"


dePrades said:


> Y de nuevo, gracias por sus respuestas y por su paciencia!


De nada, hombre  Pero podías decirme que "50 euro_" no es correcto 
En serio, el tema es algo comlicado incluso para los rusos. Como puedes ver, no hay ningula regla sobre el tema y eso es más bien cuestión de gustos, y sobre los gustos, como sabes, no hay nada escrito. Por eso, si sigues con dudas (algo me dice que lo haces) no dejes de preguntar.


----------



## rushalaim

dec-sev said:


> _Вчера на полке стояло 5 книг, а сегодня уже 10._


Uh-h-ye!  And you *dec-sev*! Are you serious? "...стояло..."
I suppose that it would be correctly to say: "стоял*и*" (the word "книги" is feminine plural).


----------



## dec-sev

rushalaim said:


> Uh-h-ye!  And you *dec-sev*! Are you serious? "...стояло..."


jejejeje. Как так получилось, что вчера на полке _стояло _5 книг, а сегодня уже 10, спросите лучше у Маросейки. Это его пример, который он дал в посте № 10
Вкратце о чём я написал по-испански, это что похоже, что в русском нет строгого правила на этот счёт, по этому народ говорит, как ему нравится. Я бы и в этом случае сказал "стояли", но "стояло" тоже не так уж и плохо. Но если уж непременно использовать глагол для существительного среднего рода то я бы сказал "было": "Вчера здесь было 5 книг. Где они?"


rushalaim said:


> I suppose that it would be correctly to say: "стоял*и*" (the word "книги" is feminine plural).


I dont' think the gender matters in this case. I mean it doesn't influence the ending of the verb "стоял*и*":
_Вчера пять фарфоровых слонов стоял*и* на полке_ - слон -masculine.
_Вчера пять книг стоял*и* на полке_. - книга - feminine. 
Или вы имели ввиду что-то другое?


----------



## rushalaim

dec-sev said:


> I dont' think the gender matters in this case. I mean it doesn't influence the ending of the verb "стоял*и*":
> _Вчера пять фарфоровых слонов стоял*и* на полке_ - слон -masculine.
> _Вчера пять книг стоял*и* на полке_. - книга - feminine.
> Или вы имели ввиду что-то другое?


Уважаемый *dec-sev*! Я и Вы говорим на русском, и мы можем говорить просторечным языком. Но... если бы я изучал русский язык, я предпочёл бы изъясняться на правильном русском. Согласны?


----------



## dec-sev

rushalaim said:


> Уважаемый *dec-sev*! Я и Вы говорим на русском, и мы можем говорить просторечным языком. Но... если бы я изучал русский язык, я предпочёл бы изъясняться на правильном русском. Согласны?


Да не вопрос. Но вы ведь сами начали на английском, вот я на английском и ответил. Или я не о том?
Если вы считаете, что "вчера 5 книг _стояло _на полке" -- это неправильно, или, как вы сказали, "просторечный язык", а правильно будет только ""вчера 5 книг _стояли _на полке", так  для этого мы и на форуме, чтобы выяснить это. Согласны?

@Maroseika: Как-то мы обсуждали тему "правая и левая рука" и "индустриальная и культурная революция", и вы тогда привели ссылку из Розенкранца, пардон, из Розенталя  Может вы и сейчас что-нибудь найдете, что бы помогло внести ясность в обсуждаемый вопрос.


----------



## cyanista

*Mod note*

Dear foreros,

Please note that the question has been posted in English and that the threadstarter's Russian may not be advanced enough for complicated grammatical disputes. It would be impolite to continue discussion in Russian possibly excluding the threadstarter from participation.

This applies for many other discussions in our forum.


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> из Розенталя


http://www.booferences.ru/styli_xliii.html#sect184He aquí (par. 184):
Форма единственного числа сказуемого указывает на общую совокупность предметов, форма множественного числа – на отдельные предметы.
El predicado en singular se refiere al conjunto del objetos o sujetos mientras que el plural - a los objetos o sujetos aislados.


----------



## rushalaim

Maroseika said:


> He aquí (par. 184):
> Форма единственного числа сказуемого указывает на общую совокупность предметов, форма множественного числа – на отдельные предметы.
> El predicado en singular se refiere al conjunto del objetos o sujetos mientras que el plural - a los objetos o sujetos aislados.


(I don't know, if foreigners will figure out this russian (soviet time) joke?)
*<...>*


> Форма единственного числа сказуемого указывает на общую совокупность предметов, форма множественного числа – на отдельные предметы


It is like russians, standing in a queue tell a man who wants be the first one: "А Вас тут вообще не СТОЯЛ*О*!" 
(I mean literal correct is the words "Вы не стоялИ".)


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> He aquí (par. 184):
> Форма единственного числа сказуемого указывает на общую совокупность предметов, форма множественного числа – на отдельные предметы.
> El predicado en singular se refiere al conjunto del objetos o sujetos mientras que el plural - a los objetos o sujetos aislados.


Gracias por el vínculo. Espero que dePrades lo lea.

* <...>*


----------



## dePrades

hi everybody... and thanks for the answers... I agree with cyanista that my Russian is not good enough to follow the discussions in Russian, but I appreciate your help...I've just read Maroseika link and found an answer to my question although it's going to be complicated for me to apply it when speaking/writing in Russian...And, dec-sev... you're right... my questions arose through a mistake in a Russian test..."мне /1) било - 2) били /6 лет" I chose 2), and the right answer, of course, was 1). Consequently I started to wonder why? And I asked my teacher and she said that numbers in Russian are always neuter and singular... and well... you know the rest... So, despite what you have said, I think that if I have a doubt I will use singular/neuter gender... It seems to me that both are always possible and if I don't have a clear difference between individualities (as Marioseka said), I will always consider plural as an individuality... At least, I would have done right in the exam...And, finally, dec-sev, I didn't correct your Spanish because 1) I was so concentrated on my topic that I didn't realise 2) I was so glad to be able to follow explanations in Spanish that Iwas not able to found any mistakes... Sorry and thanks again for your help!


----------



## Orlin

dePrades said:


> hi everybody... and thanks for the answers... I agree with cyanista that my Russian is not good enough to follow the discussions in Russian, but I appreciate your help...I've just read Maroseika link and found an answer to my question although it's going to be complicated for me to apply it when speaking/writing in Russian...And, dec-sev... you're right... my questions arose through a mistake in a Russian test..."мне /1) было - 2) были /6 лет" I chose 2), and the right answer, of course, was 1). Consequently I started to wonder why? And I asked my teacher and she said that numbers in Russian are always neuter and singular... and well... you know the rest... So, despite what you have said, I think that if I have a doubt I will use singular/neuter gender... It seems to me that both are always possible and if I don't have a clear difference between individualities (as Marioseka said), I will always consider plural as an individuality... At least, I would have done right in the exam...And, finally, dec-sev, I didn't correct your Spanish because 1) I was so concentrated on my topic that I didn't realise 2) I was so glad to be able to follow explanations in Spanish that Iwas not able to found any mistakes... Sorry and thanks again for your help!


 
Sorry for the off topic, maybe it is even a typo, but in this cases быть -> был, а, о, и and not бить -> бил, а, о, и is used.


----------



## dec-sev

Creo que "мне было 6 лет vs. мне были 6 лет" es algo diferente de lo de "5 человек пришли...  vs. 5 человек пришло", que en tu caso con los años, "мне было 6 лет es la única correcta opción", mientras que en el ejemplo con los cinco hombres abmas variantes son posibles:

 Tenía en aquell entonces catorce años – ему тогда было 14 лет
  Ему тогда были 14 лет

Сumplió 23 años la semana pasada --  На прошлой неделе ему исполнилось 23 года
  На прошлой неделе ему исполнились 23 года 

В следующем году ему будет / исполнится 25
В следующем году ему будут / исполнятся 25


----------



## rushalaim

dec-sev said:


> Creo que "мне было 6 лет vs. мне были 6 лет" es algo diferente de lo de "5 человек пришли... vs. 5 человек пришло", que en tu caso con los años, "мне было 6 лет es la única correcta opción", mientras que en el ejemplo con los cinco hombres abmas variantes son posibles:
> 
> Tenía en aquell entonces catorce años – ему тогда было 14 лет
> Ему тогда были 14 лет
> 
> Сumplió 23 años la semana pasada -- На прошлой неделе ему исполнилось 23 года
> На прошлой неделе ему исполнились 23 года
> 
> В следующем году ему будет / исполнится 25
> В следующем году ему будут / исполнятся 25


*dec-sev! *You've fix bad examples.
First of all the word "летА"(plural) always uses in plural in context of age and derived from "лЕто"(singular). But you can't say "ему были 14 лет", you should better say "ему были 14 годов", but it's wrong either.
Correct: "*ему было 14 лет*".  

By analogy: the complex verb "*быть*" is exception also (I think). For example you can't say "быть" in perfect future or in perfect past!
So, you can't say: "ему исполнились(perfect) 23 года", but you could say "ему исполнились 23 лЕта" however this form is commonly-unaccepted and unaccustomed.
Correct: "*ему исполнилось 23 года*".

(Just remember!)


----------



## Ben Jamin

volkonsky said:


> If I recall correctly, when using a neuter verb you're referring to the subjects as a group instead of three different people.


 Maybe a silly question, but what is a neuter verb?


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> Maybe a silly question, but what is a neuter verb?


Impersonal verb is meant. In Russian it is usually (if not always) in the neuter gender: дождило, ему было 5 лет and so on.


----------



## dePrades

dec-sev said:


> Creo que "мне было 6 лет vs. мне были 6 лет" es algo diferente de lo de "5 человек пришли... vs. 5 человек пришло", que en tu caso con los años, "мне было 6 лет es la única correcta opción", mientras que en el ejemplo con los cinco hombres abmas variantes son posibles:


 
Creo que las dos cosas sí que están relacionadas... Con la explicación de Maroseika he entendido que la concordancia con un verbo en forma plural implica que podemos ver el sujeto con, como mínimo, dos componentes:

На полке стояли 3 книги: 2 красные и 1 зеленая.

Pero esta interpretación nunca será posible con los años, ya que de los catorce años no puede haber siete años pares y siete impares... no tendría sentido...

*Eму было 14 лет*

Bueno, por lo menos es así como lo interpreto yo.


----------



## dec-sev

dePrades said:


> Pero esta interpretación nunca será posible con los años, ya que de los catorce años no puede haber siete años pares y siete impares... no tendría sentido...
> 
> *Eму было 14 лет*
> 
> Bueno, por lo menos es así como lo interpreto yo.


Tu interpretación es correcta. Traduje como pudiera  dos párrafos del vínculo de Marokeika:
Форма единственного числа сказуемого употребляется и при обозначении меры веса, пространства, времени и т. д., так как в этом случае имеется в виду единое целое, например: _На покраску крыши ушло двадцать килограммов олифы; До конца пути оставалось пятнадцать километров; На выполнение всей работы понадобится шесть месяцев_.
La forma singular del verbo se usa cuando se trata de las medidas de peso, espacion, tiempo, etc, que en estos casos se implica algo íntergo, algo entero:_Tardaremos seis meses en cumplir todo el trabajo. Nos quedaban 15 kilomentros hasta la meta. Gastamos __20 kilos de aceite cocido para pintar el techo__._

Сказуемые-глаголы (обычно со значением протекания времени) ставятся в единственном числе, если в составе количественно-именного сочетания (счетного оборота) имеются слова _лет, месяцев, дней, часов _и т. д., например: _Прошло сто лет (Пушкин); Однако уже, кажется, одиннадцать часов пробило (Тургенев); Вот два года моей жизни вычеркнуто (Горький)_.
Los verbos (habitualmente los que se usan cuando se trata del pasar de tiempo), los ponen en la forma singular si las palabras _años, meses, días, horas_, etc se usan con los sustantivos. _Pasaron cien años. El reloj habrá dado las once. Dos años de mi vida malgastados._


 Но при другом лексическом значении глагола возможна форма множественного числа сказуемого, например: _Десять секунд показались мне за целый час (Л. Толстой); Пятнадцать лет революции изменили население города (Эренбург)._ Pero si el verbo tiene otra significación léxica es posible usar la forma plural. Por ejemplo: _Diez segundos me parecieron una hora entera. Quinze años de la revolución cambiaron la populación de la ciudad._


 Espero que todo te quede claro con los ejemplos en azul: “одиннадцать часов пробило”, es algo entero, así como “ему было / исполнилось 23”. Lo mismo es con “два года моей жизни”; Los dos años, el autor los mira no como 1+1, sino como un periodo de tiempo. Lo que no entiendo es  qué se quiere decir con esa otra significación léxica, supongo que se trate de otra significación del verbo.
 “Пятнадцать лет революциии зменили население города”. Lo único que me ocurre es lo siguiente: los quince años en este caso juegan una papel activa, una papel más importante que meramente el pasar de teimpo. Los quince años influyeron la vida. No estoy seguro qué precisamente el autor quiso decir con “otra significación léxica”, pero “Пятнадцать лет революции_ изменилo _население города” no me cuadraría nada.  Quizá se pueda considerar esos quinze años como unos quinze individuos que hicieron algo (cambiaron en nuestro caso)  No estoy seguro si te he aclarado algo o te he liado más  Lo único que te puedo decir es que has cogido lo de “ему было 14 лет” perfectamente.

P.S. 





Ben Jamin said:


> Maybe a silly question...


There are no silly quiestions, but there can be stupid answers.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Maroseika said:


> Impersonal verb is meant. In Russian it is usually (if not always) in the neuter gender: дождило, ему было 5 лет and so on.


 Thank you!
Would it be correct to say:  "Мне понравились 3 Фильма"?


----------



## morzh

Ben Jamin said:


> Thank you!
> Would it be correct to say:  "Мне понравились 3 Фильма"?



I think either "понравилось" or "понравились" would be OK to use here.

It depends if you prefer "огласование по смыслу" or "согласование формальное". In most cases they are interchangeable.

here's the link to Gramota.ru about this topic.

http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/letters/?rub=bolshinstvo


----------



## bravo7

Ben Jamin said:


> Would it be correct to say:  "Мне понравились 3 фильма"?


Yes.


----------



## dePrades

Thanks to everybody for the answers... And dec-sev, thanks a lot for translateing into Spanish Maroseika link... I think that, finall, I got an idea about what is number-verb agreement in Russian...


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> Thank you!
> Would it be correct to say:  "Мне понравились 3 Фильма"?


Depends on the context:

На кинофестивале мне понравилось [только] 3 фильма.
Мне понравились 3 фильма: А, Б и В.


----------



## Garbuz

it seems Maroseika has already explained it quite clearly.



Maroseika said:


> Neuter in this case adds a nuance of "depersonalization":
> 
> 3 человека знает об этом - it's more about the number of those who know.
> 3 человека знают об этом - it's more about those who know, such as:
> 
> Об этом знает всего 3 человека, и это останется в тайне.
> Об этом знают 3 человека: директор, бухгалтер и уборщица.



Another thing is that with nouns of masculine and common gender you have a variation:

Об этом знает / знают *три* человека.
or:
Об этом знает / знают *трое* человек.


----------

